# December babies



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Kazza's litter! Their eyes opened about a day later. Rosemary, Rue, Basil and Sage =D


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh gosh they are GORGEOUS! Such variety, I'm so jealous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

What were the parents?


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

The other litter was almost identical, but for these three.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

The buck is either a ch/ch siamese or a ch/ce colorpoint beige siamese. One of the does seems to be a merle and the other is a black self. The black tans caught me completely by surprise - not so much with the merle doe, she does have a white belly, but since the black doe was a black SELF it seems that the c-dilution of my siamese was masking the tan gene very well. Excepting the c dilutes in both litters, all of the bubs seem to be tan - I would not be the least bit surprised to find that it's also present on the c dilutes, just more subtle. So perhaps the buck is at/at.

I'm guessing the c dilutes are all at least beige, though if anyone has other suggestions I'd be very interested. There is that one that seems to be a little lighter than the others. All seem to have black eyes - but when they were born it looked like the C dilutes would be pink or ruby, so I guess that might change? They've only just barely opened their eyes.


----------

